
Show HN: OzBonds, do-it-yourself inflation protected pension - daave
https://ozbonds.info
======
daave
OP here.

A couple of small known issues I haven't fixed up yet:

    
    
      * I'm not correctly taking into account the number of coupon payments in the current year and final year for each bond, just assuming it's 4 like every other year.
      * Prices are updated manually, I've got some code that scrapes the ASX to get new prices, just needs to be hooked up.
    

I'd be particularly interested in feedback on usability, or ease of
understanding from non-finance experts. I've added a bunch of long-winded copy
that tries to explain what this is for, but I'm not sure it gets the point
across clearly.

Once this is a bit more polished, I'll publish a version that does the same
calculations with US TIPS instead of Australian eTIBs.

Thanks!

~~~
mattkrause
On Safari 9.0.3 (11601.4.4), the ladder never actually displays. Instead, I
this in the error console

TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'OzBonds.buildLadderButton')
onclickozbonds.info:111

~~~
daave
Looks like Safari doesn't provide the Intl object (ECMAScript
Internationalization API), which I depend on in my module initialization.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Intl#Browser_compatibility)

------
mattkrause
The US Treasury also offers a fairly similar product called TIPS--Treasury
Inflation Protected Securities
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/tips.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/tips.asp)

It's worth noting that the yield on these sorts of things are quite low. All
of the eTIBs maturing before 2035 currently have negative yields, meaning that
you'd actually be paying a small fee for the inflation protection. The US TIPS
yields are also <0 until 2023.

------
snowwindwaves
Despite all the things I consume getting radically more expensive (food gas
shelter) and a huge expansion of the money supply the official inflation
numbers are extremely low! I bought PHN650 inflation linked bond fund when QE
started thinking that it must result in inflation; I was wrong. However
inflation is calculated they are leaving the goods I consume out of their
basket. The economist should get a new Big Mac index, maybe an organic meal
index.

~~~
HappyTypist
What do you expect when a government agency calculates inflation, while other
government agencies has liabilities pegged to inflation (Social security,
TIPS)?

Sure, they're different agencies, but that doesn't matter in the slightest.
It's like two departments in one company.

According to Shadowstats, which calculates inflation using the 1990-based CPI
methods, inflation currently is at 4.5% per year.
[http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/inflation-
charts](http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/inflation-charts)

